# When do you start rabbit hunting?



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Just wanted to see when everyone actually started. I know it opens shortly, but I dont usually start hunting until mid OCT at the earliest. But if this cool weather is a sign of things to come i might have to start a little early this year.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

Big City said:


> Just wanted to see when everyone actually started. I know it opens shortly, but I dont usually start hunting until mid OCT at the earliest. But if this cool weather is a sign of things to come i might have to start a little early this year.


 First snow.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

We usually wait until after gun season. We hunt mostly private property that one MLs on until after that over.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont really get to hunting hard until after Thanksgiving. However i have 5 beagles to keep in shape, so I do occasionally take the gun throughout the early season. During early bowseason i try not to start until around 930 so i dont totally ruin someones hunt. I dont hunt at all from the start of rifle until thanksgiving. After that i do not want to be sitting in a tree freezing mt nutz off, so i strictly rabbit hunt until the snow is too deep for it to be fun anymore, then i ice fish.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm like the first responder, first snow or first REAL HARD frost. I don't have any scientific reason for why I hunt then, just always have.


----------



## Moss_835 (Feb 1, 2002)

I hunt whenever possible once the season opens...


----------



## Doubtndude (Apr 9, 2009)

I was raised by an old country farmboy and he always told me & my Brothers and buddies "Never hunt the rabbit until after the first heavy frost hits" he told me ( and I never wanted to check any to see ) that the rabbits had worms inside them :yikes:.
That and there is a better chance of alot less ticks so I just did as I was told


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I was always told first frost


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

Big City said:


> Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


Sorry bout that couldnt figure out things on my black berry. Anyway yea the first frost kills most of the fleas and ticks, and the some of the weak rabbits. I dont think it does much for the worms though if you look in the right places you can usually find them. I dont even gut my rabbits unless there getting to heavy to carry, so i never have to see those big tapeworms alot of them have. 

I wonder why peole dont wait to hunt deer, if you think rabbits are bad...


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

i will be out trying to shoot one for the dogs opening day. they have been run hard this summer and it is time for a little bunny for them to chew on. i really dont worry about killing for the dinner plate.

later, dave


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I usually don't get out until December. I like to run the Beagle in the snow, plus I'm busy trying to fill archery tags and I like to stay out of the way of the firearm hunters.


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

Doubtndude said:


> I was raised by an old country farmboy and he always told me & my Brothers and buddies "Never hunt the rabbit until after the first heavy frost hits" he told me ( and I never wanted to check any to see ) that the rabbits had worms inside them :yikes:.
> That and there is a better chance of alot less ticks so I just did as I was told


I was also always told the same thing.
Besides that I like bunny hunting in the snow


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I hunt bunnies after deer season. So around Dec 1st


----------



## 48180 Hunter (Jun 21, 2009)

Dec 1st-march 1st and thats usally more than enough rabbits for me too eat.


----------



## Ed Kurzawa (Sep 8, 2009)

Doubtndude said:


> I was raised by an old country farmboy and he always told me & my Brothers and buddies "Never hunt the rabbit until after the first heavy frost hits" he told me ( and I never wanted to check any to see ) that the rabbits had worms inside them :yikes:.
> That and there is a better chance of alot less ticks so I just did as I was told


X2.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

When it starts getting cold.


----------

